# Lowe's LED shop lights?



## aabradley82 (Jan 30, 2014)

Anybody tried the led shop lights from lowes? Look like a halogen shop light but it's led. Looking to set up a 14' jonboat and would rather use my honda 1000 generator than Ol'Sparky the 5000 watt Onan that is loud and weighs a ton. 

Andrew


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jan 30, 2014)

Should work just fine. Should def check out seelites. I don't personally own any but from the people I've spoke with about their products and service would be what I owned if I ever went that route


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 30, 2014)

man the beauty of LED's is not usin' a genny ! i will never go back to a loud boat again.


----------



## aabradley82 (Jan 31, 2014)

I know you can run led on battery. I already own the 1000 Honda that is super quiet and weighs about what one battery does. Don't really want to buy another pair or 3 of batteries if I can help it. Also the boat is small and trying to keep weight down


----------



## jmblackw (Jan 31, 2014)

depends on how much you wanna spend don't go above 50w check seelite or customfitzled they have all the different colors and will tell you whats the best for the waters you hunt


----------



## Old Winchesters (Feb 12, 2014)

Go with the led. you will be fine...


----------

